# Guide Question



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a 10ft tsunami airwave with an emblem pro on it that I use for throwing metals and other distance lures and am experiencing line wrap on the stripper guide. What set of guides would limit the wrap/break off/loss of lure that seems to be happening on a regular basis? 

Also what all would I need to go about replacing all of the guides on the rod?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Guides.*



JeremyUCF said:


> I have a 10ft tsunami airwave with an emblem pro on it that I use for throwing metals and other distance lures and am experiencing line wrap on the stripper guide. What set of guides would limit the wrap/break off/loss of lure that seems to be happening on a regular basis?
> 
> Also what all would I need to go about replacing all of the guides on the rod?


The reel spool diameter may be to wide for how close the stripper guide is in relation to the reel seat. A bigger striper guide may be in oder. I am assuming that the rod is a spinning rod for a spinning reel.

THose Tsunamis have good guides on them...Aren't they Fuji SiC's?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Curious about what size Emblem Pro you have on there and line size you're using. I've got a Tsunami Airwave here in the shop with a Stradic 4000 on it loaded with 20lb PP and it throws a ton with no issues.


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

They are Fuji Hardloy Guides, and it is an emblem pro 5000 loaded with 14lb Sufix Tri connected to a leader of 30lb momoi diamond. It guide wraps probably once every two outings or so, but when it does work I really like the rod and it will throw an f-14 jig a long way.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I don't know, almost sounds to me like you're getting some line twist build up during the course of the trip that's causing the line wrap.

Might want to try a lighter line or braid maybe, or see what happens with a smaller reel. I'm just spitballing ideas, but I know how frustrating it can be when the line graps a guide mid cast. One suggestion to keep down on the line twist is to make sure you're closing the bail by hand after the cast.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

JeremyUCF said:


> I have a 10ft tsunami airwave with an emblem pro on it that I use for throwing metals and other distance lures and am experiencing line wrap on the stripper guide. What set of guides would limit the wrap/break off/loss of lure that seems to be happening on a regular basis?
> 
> Also what all would I need to go about replacing all of the guides on the rod?


You are using some type of swivel on your line to connect the lures - right?

Sandcrab


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes I'm using a snap swivel to connect to the lures.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> You are using some type of swivel on your line to connect the lures - right?
> 
> Sandcrab


I NEVER use a swivel in line for throwing lures, and I don't have any problems with twist. I generally tie what I think I learned as a Rapalla knot for lures, and have never had a problem. I only use swivels when I'm trolling.


----------

